# coombabah lake



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive been looking on the net and i cant find info on the lake, Can i fish in it and fish in the creek?
If anyone knows where i can get info plz let me know.

Thank Rik


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

check with dodge
think its closed water in some areas


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Coombabah wetlands are a no-go zone in most areas


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

so if there all no go areas how and where do i find out where i can and cant fish down there?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Magicrik said:


> Ive been looking on the net and i cant find info on the lake, Can i fish in it and fish in the creek?
> If anyone knows where i can get info plz let me know.
> 
> Thank Rik


Rik you can fish all of Coombabah Creek from Hope Island west to the lake itself with no problem.

At the lake entrance there are easily seen signs on both banks to proclaim the no fishing zone....don't enter with tackle on the yak to play safe

The whole area is regularly patrolled, but if you are legit will have no problems


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

hey Richo is the creek good fishing? or am i best finding some where else to fish?
The reason i asked about the lake is that my new house is on Ridgevale Dr and the lake is right at the top of the road.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Magicrik said:


> The reason i asked about the lake is that my new house is on Ridgevale Dr and the lake is right at the top of the road.


Rik the creek is a good area in a kayak as the majority of boats stay out on the Broadwater so its relatively quiet by GC standards, you are able to get whiting, bream, flathead, schoolies and the usual bread and butter fishing over a sand bottom and with the mangrove edges probably jacks [not sure]

See street directory maps 17/18 and 7/8

After checking a map, launching from your street you have to bear to the left on the lake to a gap through the islands into the creek and this is roughly where the signs are located as the creek enters the lake.

So from launching you are crossing protected water and I'm not sure if you can have the fishing gear on board or not, or whether you have to be caught in the act of angling...in your situation I would ring the DPI and get a ruling as it would make life easy for you if thats permissible.

We often went into Swan Bay [another habitat at the Pin] with gear on board for a swim but were never approached by fisheries so just took the punt, also we knew most of them at the time so reckoned we were safe


----------

